# [SQUID] Proxy Transparente SSL sin Certificado en el cliente

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas. 

Hace tiempo estoy tratando de hacer un proxy transparente con SSL sin cargar un certificado en el cliente. Logré muchas cosas pero lo que no consigo hacer es:

Proxy con Filtrado de SSL | Sin colocar proxy en el cliente | Sin cargar un certificado en el cliente de forma manual. Poniendo proxy o cargando el cerficiado en el cliente lo he logrado sin problemas.

Utilizo, Iptables, Squid, Squid-Guard, Dnsmasq, Apache, Sarg, etc.

Me seria de utilidad que el certificado en tal caso se cargue solo en el cliente (solo = automáticamente). Lo que no quiero es hacer cargas manuales ya que tengo gente que viene y se va y no puedo hacerlo así

Espero se entienda la consulta.

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Siento que mi mensaje no te pueda aportar nada, simplemente me uno a tu petición por si consigues hacer esto o si alguien sabe algo al respecto. Toda la documentación que he encontrado sobre esto siempre ha sido instalado el certificado en el lado del cliente....

Quizás, se pueda  hacer intentando detectar en el servidor  con php/cgi o algo similar cuando el usuario no tiene el certificado instalado y redireccionar al cliente a una URL especifica en la que pulsando un botón, instale el certificado en el navegador del cliente, quiza esta pueda ser una solución.

Lo dicho, me uno a la petición y agradeceria toda información respecto a este tema.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

He encontrado la forma de detectar si el usuario tiene o no el certificado. Aqui lo que se podría hacer es redirigir al usuario a una página con instrucciones de como instalar el certificado. No he conseguido realizar este proceso automáticamente (en firefox si, en chrome y ie no).

Por lo tanto la única solución válida seria esta. Detectar si tiene o no el certificado, si no lo tiene, redirigir al usuario a una página con instrucciones para la instalación del certificado (manualmente). Una vez Instale el certificado el usuario podrá navegar sin problemas.

Saludos.

----------

